# differential



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

im new to differentials, so could someone explain to me what they do, how they work, good ones to buy (for a 65 gto. is a 3.23 good) and what the ratios mean and other info i should know about posi and locking differentials. Thanks!


----------

